# Question about rear O2 sensors



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I know many members have their headers installed without cats. Some of you had the check engine light on, because of this codes:

0057 Heated oxygen sensor 2 (Bank 2) heater control circuit low.
Possible cause: Harness or connectors, the heated oxygen sensor 1 heater circuit is open or shorted.

0138 Heated oxygen sensor 2 (Bank 1) circuit high voltage
Possible cause: Harness or connectors, the sensor circuit is open or shorted, the sensor is faulty.

0037 Heated oxygen sensor 2 (Bank 1) heater control circuit low.
Possible cause: Harness or connectors, the heated oxygen sensor 1 heater circuit is open or shorted.

0158 Heated oxygen sensor 2 (Bank 2) circuit high voltage
Possible cause: Harness or connectors, the sensor circuit is open or shorted, the sensor is faulty.


My Question is, how did you guys fixed that?
I searched, and I found that you have to solder the O2 sensors cables, get a O2 simulator and that some of you the light stayed on for a couple days and then it when off. What else can I do?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What codes are you throwing now? It can be as simple as the wiring, if you spliced the o2 sensor wires, and connected them wrong. It could be the gauge wire as well since the sensors are so sensitive.

It could also be that they weren't handled gently when they were off the car. If they are dropped from a height of more than 18 inches they should be replaced.

Have you cleared them manually yet?


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

They have been clear many times.
I'll double check all connections again.
By the way I have those O2 simulators.
Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Which brand do you have? I've heard that there are some that just don't work. People sear by the casper electronic sims.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I only have one for back two (that maybe the problem) by Split second. They said that I only need it one.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The voltage levels are so small, that I bet 2 would fix it. Splitting the signal has got to cut some of the levels...


----------

